
Google Cancels I/O, Its Biggest Annual Event, Following Coronavirus Fears - jbegley
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/here-are-all-the-coronavirus-conference-cancellations-so-far
======
wcfields
It’s a bit disingenuous to call I/O it’s biggest when Cloud Next attendance is
35k versus 5k for I/O. Especially when Next generates lots of sales.

Maybe it’s most “publicly visible” would be more apt.

